
Show HN: Active Circles invite friends with snaps - rush86999
Hi, my name is Rushi and I launched Active Circles. 
The idea behind Active Circles is simple to gather a crowd and use the FOMO effect to pull it off.<p>So why did I build this? I have a whole article on it on medium: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@rush86999&#x2F;what-facebook-and-gambling-have-in-common-8fff22c46246" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@rush86999&#x2F;what-facebook-and-gambling-hav...</a><p>long version short: I think social networks are becoming too unhealthy for everyone due to their effects on the reward system of our brains. I am a family doctor and I see that in young adults and how it&#x27;s ruining our social fabric.<p>here&#x27;s what I came up with in response<p>Planning for a new party, need friends for a quick yoga session. How about going for a run? Active Circles allows you to give a shout out to your close friends all at the same time. Have you ever noticed that sometimes that’s not enough? A picture may be worth a thousand words but more than that it creates a great story to tell and a great FOMO effect. Sometimes enough to give someone an extra little nudge to get up and get going to come over to whatever you are doing.<p>This is the premise for Active Circles. A simple FOMO effect to invite friends over and create huge crowds! If more common friends are present at the same place then stronger the FOMO effect.<p>What can I do with it?<p>Anything that needs gathering a crowd- a huge party, yoga session, play a sport, cheer for an event.<p>You can show off your snaps to friends&#x27; friends, even your school or workplace as long as you have an authenticated email address.<p>So have fun and let me know how I can make it better! (Only Available in North America for now)<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;active-circles&#x2F;id1348466506?mt=8&amp;app=itunes&amp;ign-mpt=uo%3D4&amp;ref=producthunt" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;active-circles&#x2F;id1348466506?...</a>
======
minimaxir
Launch HN is only for YC startups. You may want to do a Show HN instead.

~~~
rush86999
how do i delete this?

~~~
sctb
We've updated the title, thanks for getting in touch!

